# Soil test results for a newbie



## GreenBayLawn (Mar 4, 2021)

I just received my soil test results and I am not really sure the best options to approach this. Most of the lawn is 2 years old, but I did a heavy overseed of kbg last fall. Any ideas and rates would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The fertilizer recommendations are crazy. That makes we question the value of the test. What lab did this test? Do you know what testing methods were used?


----------



## GreenBayLawn (Mar 4, 2021)

I do not know their methodology. The ph seems correct as it was higher last year (different soil test) and I had made some corrections last season.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> The fertilizer recommendations are crazy. That makes we question the value of the test. What lab did this test? Do you know what testing methods were used?


I wonder if those are the seasonal rate suggestions? So, 2.1#/N this season.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

AgSource is NAPT/PAP certified, so by most standards, a good lab. Tey use AA for major Cation extraction and if I remember correctly, they are one of very few labs that select P extraction based on pH. Most labs just do whatever is their default. Still, there must be a glitch. 25lbs of P2O5/M is way beyond excessive. Adding one pound would theoretically raise values by slightly more than 9 ppm. I would suggest 1-2 lbs of P2O5 spoon-fed this season for your pH. For K, Consider up to 10 lbs/M of K2O. N rate is up to you. Also give them a call about why their algorithm is making those recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## GreenBayLawn (Mar 4, 2021)

Ridgerunner said:


> AgSource is NAPT/PAP certified, so by most standards, a good lab. Tey use AA for major Cation extraction and if I remember correctly, they are one of very few labs that select P extraction based on pH. Most labs just do whatever is their default. Still, there must be a glitch. 25lbs of P2O5/M is way beyond excessive. Adding one pound would theoretically raise values by slightly more than 9 ppm. I would suggest 1-2 lbs of P2O5 spoon-fed this season for your pH. For K, Consider up to 10 lbs/M of K2O. N rate is up to you. Also give them a call about why their algorithm is making those recommendations. Thanks.


Thanks for the advice. I will call them and mention it. I wonder if 25lbs was really 2.5?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Additionally, P and P2O5 have different mass, but even then it's still an excessive recommendation.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

For all of the ebbs and flows of the soil test results it looks like - since you're low on P and K you could employ balanced ferts (10-10-10 / 12-12-12 / whatever) for a portion of your program.

Since your ph is high, there are some balanced ferts out there that use ammonium sulfate for N. Otherwise, you can pick up ammonium sulfate in 50lb bags for as low as $11 if you want to go that route.

Good luck!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

GreenBayLawn said:


> I wonder if 25lbs was really 2.5?


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## GreenBayLawn (Mar 4, 2021)

Spoke to the lab and they fixed the error. These are the same results except for the phosphorus recommendation. They also recommended putting some epsom salt down. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I wouldn't. With a CEC of 22 and under 3% OM, your CEC indicates that you have a fair amount of clay. Mg can tightly bind clay, making it hard and tight when dry and greasy when wet. 410 ppm is above sufficiency levels for turf use needs and your Ca:Mg ratio is only 6:1. I wouldn't mess with it.


----------

